# Outdoor lizard enclosures



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hi Just wondered if anyone has a summer outdoor enclosure for their lizards to spend some time outside on hot days? I was thinking of building one for my Blue Tongue Skink to go in IF Im in the garden too on sunny days. Anyone have any ideas how this could be made? Anyone got photos?


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

cant help but i was reading bout like a greenhouse enclosure permanently but it needs loads of electrics eg back up stuff, if it gets too hot, if it gets too cold etc


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I was thinking of getting a simple rabbit run type ting for my beardies.. and adding a sheltered part so they can get away from the heat if they want to.
Just a timber frame, chicken wire/mesh etc.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I was thinking about this too, only if we get some hot day like. Thought it may be nice for the ackies and out BTS to get some real UV....

I too was thinking about a rabbit run, but the ackies would be out of one of those in a flash, and I suspect skinkford would too. Although if it was one of those that had 4 sides, as opposed to 3 and the open side goin on the floor it would be ok...

: victory:


----------



## rick01 (Apr 3, 2008)

If you're thinking of something permanent then a small bird aviary will work - it'll need a good basking spot and a bit of shelter (in case the sun ever shines) and obviously a solid base or edging sunk into the ground to stop anyone trying to dig out. Of course if the weather was warm enough you could produce something like this:- Aussie Reptile Keeper Forums-viewtopic-Building outdoor enclosure with a pond (it's not mine, it's one further north.)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think I will get OH to build a wire run thing with a top and a bottom with a hide etc. My BTS will only be in it if its actually hot. Natural UV must be better for him. Knowing him he will  be furious and have a big sulk lol but worth a try(Thats if we ever have any hot days)


----------

